# Chinese Tire Recall



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow! It's been a loooong time since I posted!

Very interesting.....

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/IndustryInf...p;Business=true


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

our2girls said:


> Wow! It's been a loooong time since I posted!
> 
> Very interesting.....
> 
> ...


Well ------WE all know that NANCOs are POS!!!! Bt I didn't see NANACOs mentioned in this particular article (did I miss something???







).... it DOES mention the brand names of *Westlake, Compass, Telluride * and *YKS*


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

I should of rephrased that!

No, NANCO's were not mentioned... but it would be interesting to find out what Chinese manufacturer makes NANCO tires!

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Those were all SUV/light truck tires (aftermarket only). I suspect there are different regs on recalls of trailer tires (like none







).


----------

